# Problem with Ferment?



## ShepherdQ (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi all,

I started a batch of DB on 12 April fully intending to take it right to dry in the primary. I forgot to get yeast energizer and used about a pound of honey and 3 lbs of white sugar, worried the hone may have slowed the yeast down. 

SG started at 1.0512 (wanted a lower final alcohol, aiming for 6.5%). SG was only 1.03 after 4 days, and I got really busy so only just pulled the fruit bag and SG is at 1.009. No signs of fermentation any more. Final estimated alcohol will be 5.3-5.7%. I intend to rack, stabilize, clear, and bottle today or tomorrow.

Question: anyone figure there's a risk that it's gone bad? I doubt all the sugar got consumed, worried about a secondary ferment in the bottles...

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't know that is has gone bad but that honey sure would have liked/needed some nutrient and energizer. Did you stir real well every day and keep the must fairly warm?


----------



## ShepherdQ (Apr 21, 2014)

Yup, stirred very well and kept the brew belt on for 5 days. We'll see, I'll sample before racking


----------



## whynot (Apr 26, 2014)

at that sg you can rack and stabilize it, You’ll have a lower alcohol content but won't have to back sweeten as much... its that or try to restart it... for what a few brix?


----------



## ShepherdQ (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah that's what I went ahead and did. Every instruction everywhere says to stabilize over SG is below 1, that's why I was worried, but I should have an ABV of 5.4-5.7%

Thanks whynot


----------

